

Ask HN: For how long will I be green? - majorapps

For how long will I be green?
======
jhull
According to this HN post, you will be green for 5 days from when you created
your account.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2456602>

Welcome to HN

------
unimpressive
Can you please expand on that statement?

~~~
jhull
I think (s)he is referring to his/her username being green.

